# Quiz 1 (when they were young)



## David H (Sep 7, 2015)

*1.*





*C.B.*

*2.*




*C.A. *

*3.* *SOLVED*






*4.* *SOLVED*







*Good Luck*


----------



## David H (Sep 7, 2015)

Nobody answered these, they are not very difficult.


----------



## Donald (Sep 7, 2015)

3: Elvis

4: Dannii Minogue


----------



## David H (Sep 7, 2015)

Donald said:


> 3: Elvis
> 
> 4: Dannii Minogue



Well done Donald


----------



## David H (Sep 7, 2015)

*Clue Time:*

I have placed the initials beside each photo. (Can't believe that it's needed)

Their christian names (and that's a clue) are similar.


----------



## BobbieH (Sep 8, 2015)

1 is Christian Bale 
2 is Christine Aguelera


----------



## David H (Sep 8, 2015)

BobbieH said:


> 1 is Christian Bale
> 2 is Christine Aguelera



Well done BobbieH


----------

